# Feeding Multifasciatus



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi,
I just recently obtained 6 multies on Friday. I introduced them to a 20 gallon long tank with over 100 shells that completely cover the tank floor which has a thin layer of sand on it. 2 of the multies are very small and almost look like juveniles that skip across the floor while occasionally claiming a shell or other. I'm worried about how I can feed all six of these fish as they are still shy and hide when I open the tank lid. I try feeding them crushed flake or NLS grow pellets but I've only witnessed one or two of them eating since they are not as shy but the others rush straight into their shells when I open the lift the lid on the hood. I feel that most of the food I put in goes to waste unless the fish are good at scavenging the tank floor. Are they or would they just think that the small pellets and crushed flake are just debris or sand once the food hits the tank floor and lies motionless?

I'm worried they're not eating and might starve. What do I do? I worry especially about the two smallest ones that hide most of the time.. I think I might have too many shells and too few fish for the 20 gallon long..


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

They are good scavengers. Don't overfeed to compensate. You'll be surprised at how well they will thrive. You've provided a good environment. Just distribute small amounts of food around, and they'll find it.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks for your advice prov356. I did notice the fish scavenging for food after this morning's feeding. However, the two smallest multies don't seem to venture far from their shells and I haven't noticed them picking at the substrate for fallen food like the others do.

One of the smallest multies hardly ever comes out of a given shell and it commonly looks like I only have 5 fish in the tank. For the longest time I thought he had died. I am sure they're not breeding at this point. He's just a shy, juvenile fish. I mean the other juvenile multi still emerges from its shell and floats around in the vicinity but this other guy hardly every comes out.. Why would he be so shy when the others are not?

Should I really not worry thinking that the smallest two fish aren't getting food?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You shouldn't worry unless you see aggression towards them. That's the only reason they'd be in danger. I have fish I literally 'never' see unless I sneak back into the fish room a while after feeding. Then they catch a glimpse of me and are gone again. They should get bolder in time. If you're feeding a good quality pellet, all they need is a pellet or two daily to do just fine IME. They should get bolder in time. My multi group still dives for cover when I open the lid to feed. Just their nature.


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks again prov356. Now, do you think I should crush the NLS grow pellets for the 2 juvenile fish(they're probably a little smaller than an inch from head to toe) or are the individual pellets big enough for them?


----------



## TMB60 (Jan 6, 2011)

My Multies of the size you mention eat uncrushed NLS Grow just fine. I generally feed it crushed to new fry on up to maybe 1/2 inch. For now, just try to drop a few pellets close to the fish that don't wander from their shell. They'll find it and eat it on their own terms (maybe not while you are there watching them). Be patient and don't panic. Most of us have had small fish with the same scenario. Almost without fail, they all come around in time and become aggressive eaters.
I, for one, never feed BS (just me). I've yet to have a fish, even one reluctant at first, not eventually treat NLS like it was chocolate and ice cream cones...lol.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## mvenza24 (Oct 21, 2011)

Not to sound like a noob but what does BS and NLS mean in fish terms lol


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Brine shrimp and New Life Spectrum (food brand).


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

mvenza24 said:


> Not to sound like a noob but what does BS and NLS mean in fish terms lol


Brine shrimp (BBS is baby brine shrimp) NLS is New Life Spectrum (foods usually pellets) (or BRP as some say = Baby Rabbit Poos. :wink:

Yep unbullied muties will take pretty anything they can get in their mouths once settled. And a couple of weeks without much food does em no harm (one flake a day is enough to keep even and adult going if not breeding much)
Do not leave uneaten food in the tank it will not help anything.

Oh you could try prawn eggs (from cheap frozen whole prawns), dunno do you US guys call em shrimps for some reason?). Not seen a shelly that did not go nuts over those.

Oh a reason shelly sometimes stay shy for a good long time in small tanks, is they do not like vibrations from being on slightly unstable tank bases or on sprug floors or very bright tanks at first. They eventualy become used to even these though.

All the best James


----------



## Darkskies (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope I'm not beating a dead horse by asking this question again but would everyone agree then that the fish are good scavengers? I've made sure to give them less NLS pellets now and I distribute the pellets around the tank including leaving a few at the entrance of the shells of the 2 smallest multies.

I've noticed they're less shy now but I still worry that since the tank is a 20 gallon long(36 inches long) they might not be so adept at finding the NLS grow pellets since the pellets are so small. Regardless I have noticed the fish scavenging around the tank somewhat after I drop the pellets in.

Am I just worrying about this too much? 2 of the fish are comfortable enough to eat the pellets right out of the water column as I drop them in while the rest all dive into shells and don't come out until later.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Am I just worrying about this too much?


IME yes. If I suspect fry are in the tank I feed a combo of micro worm, decapsulated brine eggs, and powdered NLS. I also add some small pellets for the older ones. I dump it in and let it go where it will. My colony is growing day by day. If I'm lazy I just go with the powdered and pelleted NLS. Don't overfeed. Easy to do.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

if the multies are the only fish in the tank, you might want to introduce a dither fish ( like zebra danios or guppies) to make them feel more comfortable. Look at their bellies. It they are not looking emaciated, then everything is fine.


----------

